# Nearest Oil Rig???



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Planning on leaving about 10 pm June 23rd for more sailboat trolling. We went to the Oriskany last time and did really well. I was wondering how far away is the nearest oil rig. We are planning on getting back the following day by 7pm. We troll about 6-7 kts which leaving from Pitt Slip, takes us 4 hrs to get to the Oriskany.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The closest surface platforms are off of ft Morgan in alabama. The main trolling target there will be king mackerel. If you're looking to get wahoo and tuna, Petronius is going to be the closest reliable rig for them, although wahoo can be caught much closer.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The nearest platform to shore is approximately 4.5-5 miles off Ft. Morgan, I am not sure how far from Pcola that is though. Like Chris said the water will not be deep enough to do the trolling you see on tv for tuna and hoo's. Kings and spanish and the occasional cobia will be there.


----------

